# White lined sphinx moth



## Hera (Jul 5, 2012)

This moth was a visitor to our petunias tonight. I've always been crazy for butterflies and moths, so this was a treat for me.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice, great colors; thanks !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 5, 2012)

So it's getting a drink?


----------



## Clark (Jul 6, 2012)

Pretty cool.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice! That looks like quite a large moth.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 7, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 7, 2012)

I especially like the last picture with his/her probiscus(sp) in the flower. Is this what also called the hummingbird moth or is it different?


----------



## Hera (Jul 7, 2012)

Its in the same family as the hummingbird moth. And the Tomato Horn Worm.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2012)

Hera said:


> Its in the same family as the hummingbird moth. And the Tomato Horn Worm.



They are all sphinx moths. 

Excellent photos of this. I haven't seen one in years, but I'm not outside much at night -- too many mosquitoes!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 8, 2012)

I should check my petunias at night, too cool!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 8, 2012)

Great photos!


Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 8, 2012)

Ever cool! :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 8, 2012)

nice job, nice catch!


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> So it's getting a drink?



Yes. Sphinx and Hawk moths are a special group of moths that actually do feed in their adult state (like butterflies).

This is also the same group of moths that pollinate Angregoid orchids. Including the famous one (Xanthopan morgani praedicta) with the 12" tongue that sips from Angrecum sesquipedale
.


----------

